# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Theofan Stilian Noli

## The Dardha

*JEPNI PER NENEN*

Ç'thot' ajo e ve e gjorë, 
-Mbretëreshë pa kurorë- 
Faqe-çjerrur, lesh-lëshuar, 
Shpirt e zëmër përvëluar; 
Gjysm' e vdekur: "O Shqiptarë, 
Nënës mos ia bëni varrë!" 
Mbahu, Nëno, mos kij frikë 
Se ke djemtë n'Amerikë. 

Qan e lutet Nën' e mjerë, 
Kërkon vatrën edhe nderë, 
Do lirinë dhe atdhenë, 
Si ç'e pat me Skënderbenë, 
Bijt' e besës thërret pranë. 
Kur i thirri dhe s'i vanë? 
Mbahu, Nëno, mos kij frikë, 
Se ke djemtë n'Amerikë. 

Cilët jan' ata tiranë 
Që të pren' e që të vranë 
Që të therrë bij e bija, 
Dhe t'u-nxi, t'u-mbyll shtëpija? 
Derthni plumba, o Shqiptarë, 
Gjakn' e Nënës për të marrë, 
Mbahu, Nëno, mos kij frikë, 
Se ke djemtë n'Amerikë. 

Cilët bij të trathëtuan 
Dhe të doqnë dhe të shuan 
Dhe të lan', o Shkab' e ngratë 
Pa fole, pa zog, pa shpatë? 
Këta qena, o shok' i mbytni, 
Mbushni gjyle që t'i shtypni. 
Mbahu, Nëno, mos kij frikë, 
Se ke djemtë n'Amerikë. 

Sa kërkon e sa të duhen? 
Burrat nga detyra s'ndruhen! 
Trim i mirë do të japë, 
S'kursen jetën as paratë; 
Hithni, hithni tok dollarë, 
Të mos mbetemi të sharë. 
Mbahu, Nëno, mos kij frikë. 
Se ke djemtë n'Amerikë. 

Do të ndihim pa kursyer 
Për ty, Nëna jon' e vyer, 
Që me drit' e nder të thuresh 
Dhe me bijt' e tu të mburesh. 
Cila Nënë lyp paranë? 
Cilët bij me shpirt s'i dhanë? 
Mbahu, Nëno, mos kij frikë, 
Se ke djemtë n'Amerikë. 

Armë dhe fishekë mblithni, 
Qesen edhe shpirtin hithni: 
Për lirin' e vëndit t'onë, 
Sot -se nesër është vonë- 
Jepni, Nënën të shpëtoni, 
Komb e vatra të nderoni. 
Mbahu, Nëno, mos kij frikë 
Se ke djemtë n'Amerikë. 

1917

----------


## peshkatari

me fal pak si me vonese por meqenese ke dhene Nolin desha te te kerkoj nje favor nese e di nje pome a cfare eshte e Nolit qe flet per karakteret e te gjitha krahinav te shqiperise sepse e kam degjuar vargje vargje por do te doja ta dija te gjithen 
 Sa per orientim po jap nja dy rrjeshta 
 Nese doni qe rërën tua shesin per farë
 Merr Krutan dhe je i lare etj etj . 
 qe nuk di me.
 flm

----------


## Letersia 76

Cfare poezie dashke ti "peshkatari"...do ta gjej une ...meqe behet fjale per Krutanet....... :buzeqeshje: 

Rrent, or Marathonomak

Rent, or rent, rent e u thuaj 
Se u çthur ordi e huaj, 
Se betejën e fituam 
Dhe qytetin e shpëtuam! 
Rent, or rent, 
Rent, or Marathonomak! 


Kap një degë prej dafine 
Dhe vërtitesh ndaj Athine, 
Nëpër fush' e brek mi brek 
Këmba tokën as t'a prek, 
Hip' e zbrit, 
Petrit, Marathonomak! 


Ke një plagë, po s'e the, 
Djers' e gjak pikon për-dhe; 
Do që ti të jesh i pari, 
Për triumfin lajmëtari 
Flamur-gjak, 
Kuqo, Marathonomak! 


T'u tha gryka, po s'të pihet, 
T'u mpi këmba, po s'të rrihet, 
Se mileti po të pret, 
Ankthi zëmrat ua vret, 
Vrer e tmerr, 
Shpejt, or Marathonomak! 


Kurrë kaqë s'dogji djelli 
Dhe si plumb s'rëndovi qjelli, 
Kurr' aq ëmbël' e bukur s'ftoj 
Hij' e lisit edhe kroj; 
Turru tej, 
Tutje, or Marathonomak! 


Vapa mbyt e pluhri nxin 
Ferra çjerr e guri grin 
Afsha gjoksin përvëlon 
Syrin avulli verbon; 
Ur' e prush, 
Furr', or Marathonomak! 


Gryka si gjyryk të çfryn 
Prej Vullkani flag' e tym 
Se ç'vëngon e se ç'gulçon, 
Zëmra brinjët t'i çkallmon 
Me tokmak, 
Mbahu, or Marathonomak! 


Nëna, motra, nusja dalin, 
Ngrehin krahët të të ndalin, 
Mos, se s'janë veç Najada 
Magjistrica dhe Driada; 
Lark, or lark, 
Lark, or Marathonomak! 


Hajde, ja Akropolia, 
Ja qyteti e njerëzia 
Që të pan' e që të çquan 
Dhe fuqinë t'a rishtuan 
Ha dhe pak, 
Hajde, or Marathonomak! 


Ja, arrive, ua the: 
Ç'gas e ç'helm qe kjo myzhde! 
"E fituam!", brohorite 
Dhe për tok' u-përpëlite; 
Vdiq, or vdiq! 
Vdiqe, or Marathonomak! 


Rent kudo, dyke bërtitur, 
Nëpër shekuj faqe-ndritur, 
Se i vogli shtrin viganin 
Dhe i shtypuri tiranin, 
Veç e tok, 
Tok, or Marathonomak! 

Prill, 1930

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Noli

   ANËS LUMENJVE


  Arratisur, syrgjynosur,
  Raskapitur dhe katosur
  Po vajtonj pa funt, pa shpresë,
  Anës Elbë-s, anës Spree-së.

  Ku e lam' e ku na mbeti,
  Vaj-vatani e mjer mileti,
  Anës detit i palarë,
  Anës dritës i paparë,
  Pranë sofrës i pangrënë,
  Pranë dijes i panxënë,
  Lakuriq dhe i dregosur,
  Trup e shpirt i sakatosur.

  Se ç'e shëmpnë derbederët,
  Mercenarët dhe bejlerët,
  Se ç'e shtypnë jabanxhinjtë,
  Se ç'e shtrythnë fajdexhinjtë,
  Se ç'e pren' e se ç'e vranë,
  Ç'e shkretuan anembanë,
  Nënë thundrën e përdhunës
  Anës Vjosës, anës Bunës.

  Çirem, digjem i vrerosur,
  Sakatosur, çarmatosur,
  As i gjall', as i varrosur,
  Pres një shenj' e pres një dritë,
  Pres me vjet' e pres me ditë,
  Se ç'u tera, se ç'u mpaka,
  Se ç'u çora, se ç'u mplaka,
  Lark prej vatrës dhe prej punës,
  Anës Rinit, anës Tunës.
  Çakërdisur, batërdisur,
  Përpëlitur dhe zalisur,
  Endëronj pa funt, pa shpresë,
  Anës Elbë-s, anës Spree-së.

  Dhe një zë vëngon nga lumi,
  Më buçet, më zgjon nga gjumi,
  Se mileti po gatitet,
  Se tirani lebetitet,
  Se pëlcet, kërcet furtuna,
  Fryhet Vjosa, derdhet Buna,
  Skuqet Semani dhe Drini,
  Dridhet beu dhe zengjini,
  Se pas vdekjes ndriti jeta
  Dhe kudo gjëmon trumbeta:
  Ngrehuni dhe bjeruni,
  Korini dhe shtypini,
  Katundar' e punëtorë,
  Që nga Shkodra gjer në Vlorë!

  Ky ilaç e ky kushtrim
  më bën djal' e më bën trim,
  më jep forc' e më jep shpresë,
  anës Elbë-s, anës Spree-së.
  Se pas dimrit vjen një verë,
  që do kthehemi njëherë,
  pranë vatrës, pranë punës,
  Anës Vjosës, anës Bunës.

  Arratisur, syrgjynosur,
  Raskapitur e katosur,
  brohoras me bes' e shpresë,
  anës Elbë-s, anës Spree-së.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

FRYN MOJ ERË...


  -Ngaj po na vjen moj erë e rreptë?
  Pse vërshëllen me aq mallëngjim?
  -Vij drejt nga malet e Shqipërisë,
  për të përhapur zi e vajtim.

       Fryn, moj erë, moj erë e shkretë fryn,
       drejt më zëmër, më zëmër time hyn.

  -Nga ata male, moj erë trime,
  ç'lajme të rea po na ke siell?
  Pse je e mvrerët dhe e helmuar?
  qiellë me zi përse na e mbiell?

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  Pse e ke synë të trubulluar
  e rent kaluar mbi t'zeza re?
  Pse të pikojnë lottë të zeza,
  lottë të zeza posi rrëke?

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  Syri m'u err nga ato që pashë
  Ah! nukë mbahem, nuk duroj dot.
  Pashë një gjëmë, gjëm' të tmeruar,
  rent ta haroj, po rentkam më kot.

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  Atje tek losnja në fush' të Korçës,
  dyke u hedhur lis më lis,
  një qivur pashë me nj'çup' të virgjër,
  ma vrau shpirtin ay filis.

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  Tokat pushonin, prift nukë dukej,
  e pakënduar na u varros;
  mihnë dëborën, i bënë varrë,
  shpirt nuk më mbeti, forca m'u sos.

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  Atje mi varr qante një grua,
  një grua qyqe me mallëngjim;
  burrën të qante më par' a çupën,
  për kë të bënte më parë vajtim?

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  Renda e ika e flytyrova,
  po dhëmbjen time ku do ta fsheh?
  Çava oqeane, dete dhe male,
  po vajtoj edhe sikundër sheh.

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  -Moj er' e rreptë, erë malsore,
  shpirti m'u ndes, zëmra më shkriu;
  sytë m'u errë si ty dhe mua,
  mëndja në kokë më bubulliu.

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  Qëndro të lutem, të kam për t'dhënë
  dhe un'i varfri një porosi:
  një re të madhe dërgo të zbresë
  e ta ngarkojmë me lott' e mi.

       Fryn, moj erë, etj.

  E kur të kthehesh nga Shqipëria,
  atje në kopshtin, atje t'qëndrosh,
  dhe lott' e mia si vesë qjelli
  dalë nga dalë do t'i pikosh.

       Qaj, moj erë, moj er' e shkretë qaj,
       derthmi lottë atje mi varr' e saj.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Syrgjyn-Vdekur
(Elegji për Luigj Gurakuqin) 

Nëno moj, mbaj zi për vllanë, 
Me tre plumba na i ranë, 
Na e vran' e na e shanë, 
Na i thanë trathëtor. 

Se të deshte dhe s'të deshnin, 
Se të qante kur të qeshnin, 
Se të veshte kur të çveshnin, 
Nëno moj, të ra dëshmor. 

Nëno moj, vajto, merr malin, 
Larot t'a përmbysnë djalin 
Që me Ismail Qemalin 
Ngriti flamur trimëror. 

Nëno moj, m'a qaj në Vlorë 
Ku të dha liri, kurorë, 
Shpirt i bardhë si dëborë; 
Ti s'i dhe as varr për hor. 

Nëno moj, ç'është përpjekur 
Gojë-mjalt' e zëmër-hekur, 
Syrgjyn-gjall' e syrgjyn-vdekur, 
Ky Vigan Liberator.

 MARSHI I KRYQËSIMIT

  Do të vrasim, Jesu, se të kemi Baba,
  Do të varim, Mesi, se të kemi Usta,
  Se s'ke dashur as jet' as martes' as para:
  Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha.

  Dy kusarë të vegjël i zumë në lak.
  Kryqësoji këta, se na vothnë fort pak,
  Kryqësoje këtë, se s'na vodhi aspak:
  Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha.

  Vrajeni, se përunj dhe përmbys pasurinë,
  Pasuron, dhe çliron, dhe forcon varfërinë,
  Se lëngatën shëron, se ndriçon verbërinë:
  Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha.

  Varreni, se me botën, me ne s'shëmbëllen,
  Se na ndreq shtrëmbëritë, dhe kurrë s'na rren,
  Se e do vegjëlin' e tiran' e urren:
  Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha.

  Vrajeni, se për vete s'kujdeset, s'lëfton,
  Dhe të mjerët, të humburit nuk i sfruton,
  Dhe për sherr, për vlla-vrasje, për luftë s'punon:
  Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha.

  Varreni, posa s'do as të vras' as të varrë,
  As të bënjë të keqen as gjakun t'a marrë,
  Dhe katilët me nam na i qan si të marrë:
  Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha.

  Vrajeni kryengritësin e Shënjtëruar
  Si katil të mallkuar, atë ka kërkuar,
  Se kujtoi që pa armë na ka për të zgjuar:
  Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha.

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

* Te rrosh a te mos rrosh*

Te rrosh a te mos rrosh--kjo eshte ceshtja:
M'e larte eshte valle te durosh
Hobe, shegjeta fati te terbuar
A  te perballesh  nje det te turbull helmesh
Me arm' e funt t'u japsh? Te vdeç- te flesh-
Jo me!- dhe me nje gjume te mbarosh 
Cdo zemer - dhembje, mijera tronditje,
Qe trupi prej natyres trashegon ,
Ja nje qellim qe duhet desheruar
Me gjithe shpirt. Te vdeç - te flesh , te flesh?
E ndofta t'enderrosh! Ah , ketu ngec;
Se c'endrra shohim n'ate gjume vdekje,
Pasi na shkundet kjo peshtjellj' e mortme,
Kjo frike na qendron ; ja arsyeja 
Qe aq e zgjat nje jete me mjerime;
Se kush duron perbuzjen dhe kamcikn' e botes,
Zullumn' e shtypesit, perdhunen e krenarit,
LEngimn' e dashuris' se paperfillur,
Vonimn' e ligj's, goj' cthurrjen e zyrtarit
Dhe shkelmet qe cdo vlere zemergjere
Nga te pavlershmit merr, kur munt ta laje 
Hesapin fare me nje cope thike?
Kush valle barra mban e kush dersin,
Renkon nene nje dite jete te merzitur,
Po vetem tmer' i saj dicka pas vdekjes-
Vendit te pazbuluar nga s'na kthehet
Kurr' udhetari - na trullos vullnetin
Dhe vuajme te ligat qe po kemi
Se sa te hidhemi n'ato qe s'dime,
Keshtu na ben ndergjegja gjith' frikacake,
Keshtu me ngjyr' e gjall' e rezollutes
Semuret, verdhet nga hij' e mejtimit
Dhe plane te medha e rendesore
Ndalen e percajne rrjedhjen dhe humbasin 
Emrin e veperimit. Hesht tani!
E bukura Ofeli! Engjell, ne lutjet
Mekatet m'i kujto te gjitha.

----------


## Fiori

*Zgjidh e merr vete!*
_F.S. Noli_

A te duhen luftetare
Dhe arratine armiku te marre
A do botes ti vesh zjarre
Merr nja dhjete Kosovare

A do urte njeresit te rrine
Ne komande ta kesh ushtrine
Ne bidat ta vesh njerezine
Merr te gjithe Laberine

A do trima dhe sejmene
Kapardisur kudo vene
Gjumi pa i zene nuk flene
Per tre Mirditor bej bene.

Do per pune nje korcar
I ke bujqer ustallare
me gra bashke te hapin varre
Krahe e kembe su kane te share

A te duhen genjeshtare
Matrapaze e kokethare
Reren ta shesin per farë
Merr Krutan e je i lare

Po qeflinj a te duhen?
Qe me zonjat dine te kruhen
Zonjat qe pjellin cdo vit
Vec Elbasani i rrit

Me dy kembe do hajvane?
Budallenj me din pa ane
Ku ti fusisht te vene
Dil shetit gjithe Myzeqene

A do te ruash florine
Katandine e shtepine
Me dy qofte mbushin sininë
Ec e merr Gjirokastrinë

Do te kesh e te besh qef
Sofren shtruar si per mbret
Pastertore e per yzmet
Te tilla gjen ne Permet

A do ministra Kolonjare
Se mbahen burra me mend
Duan kudo te jene te pare
Ne meshilis e ne kuvend...

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

*Nje nga perkthimet e Nolit - Poezi nga Henri Uodsuoth Longfellow kushtuar heroit tone kombetar Skenderbeut.*

*Skenderbeu*

Lefton luften dhe fiton
Mbreti Ladisllav gjemon,
Djek si Ferr, si vdekje pret 
Diten e Rushajevet.
Dhe nga fush' e kuqe gjak
Iken, rent perpara tij 
E Muratit ushteri
Qe shpetoi e s'ra ne lak 

Kur u ngrys e kur u err,
Skenderbeu, nder, lavdi
I asqerit Osmanlli,
Me turq bashke krismen merr,
Si lefton e si humbet 
Mbet e vdekur prapa tij
E Muratit ushteri,
Kryerojtja udhen hap,
Praparojtja rent me vrap
Dhe armikne gjakesor 
Si me draper grin e korr.
Po kujdes ay s'te ka
As per Bej as per Pasha.
Edhe naten tek po shkon
Yjt e fatit po shikon
Qe i ndritnin n'udhetim;
Edhe kalit tij i ra,
Neneqeshi edhe tha:
<Eshte koha per gezim.>

Mez' i nates kur afroi,
Ikja e rrepte kur pushoi,
Nje Qatip na vjen i mbretit
Me myhyrin e Dovletit
Edhe tha me zemerim:
<Njoll' e pare t'u vu sot 
N'emer, o Gjergj Kastriot!
Pse keshtu? Oh, mjere ne!
Ushterine pse e le 
Therur fushes per vajtim?>

U pergjeq Skenderi e tha:
<Dergjen mbytur neper gjak,
Thembr' e kalit i ka prak,
Po keshtu e shkruar qe 
Nga i madhi Zot atje
Q'urdheron cdo ushteri.
Dhe ku kemi ne fuqi 
Kur ngre doren kunder nesh
Dhe na grryen si rrebesh?>

<Lidheni, tha me litar
Shkronjesin me kallamar!>
Dhe Qatipi tha: <Po c'faj 
Paskam bere qe Pashaj
Ma ben mua kete gje?>
U pergjeq Skenderi e tha:
<Faj s'ke bere asnonje,
PO qe te mos shpetosh
E te fshihesh e te shkosh,
Perandaj ta benj kete.

Tani shkuame nje shkrim 
_Dhe per fis e pac bekim!_
Me myhyrin e Dovletit
Per mytesarifn' e mbretit
Qe mban Krujen, nje qytet 
Rreth me mur e me hendek,
Te ma kthenje gjen' e atit
N'emrin e Sulltan Muratit;
Se cdo urdher qe te jape
Kurre nuk merret prape.

Dhe Qatipi u krrus prej tmerit
Dhe keshtu i tha Skenderit:
<O Allah i madh, i nalte,
Qe te jemi hi e balte!
Qysh te shkruanj keto shkrime 
Kur e di qe koken time
Po ma pret ay Dovlet?>
Shpejt ahere si nje yll
We keputet lark nga qielli 
Cpallet nga i arti myll
Nje hanxhar me rreze dielli.
Dhe gjemon Skenderi: Shkruaj!
Dhe Qatipi i tmeruar
Shkroi ne driten e drithmuar
Afer zjarrit, i dermuar,
Flokebardhe, kokengrire,
Nga e ftohta i merdhire,
Zemerprere, vdekjegrire.

Dhe Skenderi prape tha:
<Tani eja pas me mua
Se te mbetesh ketu s'dua.
Do t' te kem si mik e vlla,
Gjithenje do t' te nderonj
Me kujdes do t' te rrethonj
Sa te rrosh ne kete bote>.
U pergjeq Qatipi e thote:
Udha jone ketu ndahet,
Shoqeria jone s'mbahet.

Pa mbaruar kete fjale 
Nje hanxhar i rende ra,
Kur s'ish afer asnje tjater,
Dhe qatipi po permbyset 
Si nje gur qe rrokulliset
Ne liqen te zi dhe shket
Tatepjete dhe humbet;
Edhe rreth ne qetesi
Asnje pipetim s'u ndi
Pervec kalit Skenderbeout 
Qe perpjet' u hoth prej dheut.
Pastaj sulet si shigjeta
Me treqint pothua veta
Neper lum' e pyll e garth 
Permi malet argjendar;
Dhe me zemren plot gezim
Kaperxeu lumin Drin
Dhe u gdhi e n'agullim
Pa keshtjellen Ak-Hissar,
Krujen, ah ate qytet
Rreth me mur e me hndek;
Tek u lint e tek u rrit,-
Yll mengjezi mbi te ndrit.

Dhe ahere trumbetaret
Brireve t'argjente u bien
Edhe togje rreth i mblidhen
Turqit bashke me shqiptaret,
Qe degjuan ate thirrje.
Dhe kremtoi me miqt' e tij
Dhe u ngrohne me dolli
Dhe u thote: Miqt' e mi
Shihni fati c'na dergon,
Perendia c'na bekon!
Mbret Murati urdheron 
Mall' i gjere i tim eti,
Vent' i tere dhe qyteti 
Teme jipen nga Dovleti.

Dhe pastaj me salltanet,
Veshur armet si nje mbret,
Shkon kaluar ne keshtjelle
Edhe hyn nga port' e gjere
Dhe pashajt qe urdheron
Permi Kruj' i dorezon
Urdherin e Murat Mbretit
Me myhyrin e Dovletit.
Dhe Pashaj si heshti, tha:
Lavdi paste Perendia,
Ja ku hiqem nga fuqia.
Merre vendin dhe qytetin;
Kush lefton dot me kesmetin?

Nga Keshtjella shpejt ka rene
Flamuri me gjysme-hene
Edhe populli shikon
Qe ne vent te tij valon 
Flamur'i Skenderit n'ere
Shkab' e Zeze me dy krere.

Dhe nje thirrje lart u ngrit,
Se cdo zemer e cdo shpirt
U merzit nga Turku i lik,
Qe e beri ate Kruje
Zi, murtaje dhe rremuje.
Ay ze me gas me buje
Q'oshetin nga breg ne breg
Eshte: Rrofsh o Skenderbeg!

Ja keshtu Skenderi trim
Mori Krujen me rrembim;
Edhe lajma u perhap
Si nje flage si nje zjarr
Q'i fry era ne behar
Dhe qytetet afer garg,
Thote Ben Isa Ben Miri
Ne Qitap te tij fakiri
Binin m'ate lehtesi
Qe ze burri veshn' e tij.

----------


## Flava

Moisiu ne Mal

Ngjitet përpjetë Malit të shkretë
Krye-Profeti trimi me fletë,
Të bisedonjë me Perëndinë
Për Palestinë.

Arrin në majë lart i kapitur,
Qëndron me frikë, pret i tronditur,
Dhe Jehovaj i flet prej një reje
Me zë rrufeje:

"Ti dhe të tjerët pleq do të ngelni,
Tokën e Shenjtë kurrë s'e shkelni
Skllevër, bij-skllevësh, s'e meritoni
Se liri s'doni!"

Krye-Profetit dita i ngryset
Dhe shpirt-këputur përdhe përmbyset
Me lot në sy, me zemër të ngrirë
I lyp mëshirë.

Pse kaqë gjatë, Zot, m'arratise,
Pse më përplase, më përpëlise,
Pse shpresën dyzet vjet ma ushqeve,
Dhe sot ma preve?

"Nëm Dhen' e Lirë! Zot ku ma ke?"
"Shiko, i tha, dhe ja ku e pe."
Së largu Zoti ia pasqyron,
Dhe e shikon.

Ja Nazareti, ja Bethlehemi,
Lum' i Jordanit, Jerusalemi,
Mal' i Sionës, Bethsaidaja,
Dhe Golgothaja,

Sheh gasn' e pritmë për djalërinë
Dhe shkretëtirën për pleqërinë,
Atje sa bukur, këtu sa zi,
O Moisi.

Këtej ka dimrin, andej prënverën,
Kërkon parajsën, vdes në Skëterrën;
Ajme, sa vrer, sa keq e sa zor,
Liberator!

----------


## Dajaku

Kush do botoj fjalimin e Nolit me 1920 ne OKB.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Shpell'e Dragobise

(Elegji për Bajram Currin) 

Kur tufani e çthuri fenë, 
Kur tirani e krrusi atdhenë, 
Mi një brek të Dragobisë 
Priret Flamur' i lirisë. 


Atje nisi, atje mbaroj, 
Atje krisi, atje pushoj, 
Rrufe-shkab' e Malësisë, 
Në një shkëmb të Dragobisë. 


Vendi dridhej, ay mbeti 
Se s'tronditej nga tërrmeti. 
Dif drangoj i Dragobisë, 
Trim tribun i Vegjëlisë. 


0 Bajram, bajrak i gjallë, 
More nam me gjak në ballë, 
Te një shpell' e Dragobisë, 
Yll i rrall' i burrërisë. 


Thon' u-shtri e thon' u-vra, 
Po ti s'vdiqe, or Baba, 
As te shkëmb' i Dragobisë, 
As te zëmr' e Djalërisë. 

As je vrar' e as po vritesh 
Legjendar Ante po rritesh. 
Dithiramb i Dragobisë, 
Tmerr, panik i mizorisë. 


Me Zjarr Shenjt u-ndrit kjo shpellë. 
Gjer në qjell u-ngrit Kështjellë 
Për çlirimn' e Shqipërisë 
Katakomb' e Dragobisë.

----------


## shigjeta

*Lidhje e packeputur* 

Ti moj Engjell moj Shejtane
Moj Zambak e moj shafrane
Ti me dehe te papire
Me tufan e me farmire
Moj kurbatke katarroshe
Moj sahroshe kokeboshe
Me perpjek qoshe me qoshe
Me zinxhir po me zvarrnis
Me shastis e me besdis
Me kerdis, me cakerdis
Ti ma syrgjynose gjumin
Ti me mbylle ne budrumin
Ti me nxive ne zullumin
Bashke srrojme dot
Ndahemi pra sot

Nuk ujdis dot ti me mua
Si per cift, per burr e grua
Une hesht, ti po bertet
Une fle, ti po gerret
Une ha, ti ramazan
Une spi, ti zbras kazan
Une rend, ti po calon
Une ngel, ti fluturon

Une prush e ti debore
Une drras e ti kembore
Une hi e ti vullkane
Une mi e ti kapllane
Une i ri, ti shkon me pleqte
Une plak, ti lot me djemte
Cporru, prapa diellit
Ku shyn drite qiellit
Spiqemi gjekund
Dasma mori fund!

Ne me do, me ngushullo
Po sme do, mos me mundo
Prema koken dhe clirome
Dhe ne varr te zi mbulome
Se kur ngjitem, kam nje hall
Nuk shqitem, jam tutkall
Ndihme, pra, per Zot
Puthm e vrame sot

Tani qan, u mallengjeve
More vesh qe u genjeve
Tani zemren ma gezove
Se e shoh qe u pendove
Tani dukesh si qemoti
Kur me kape sic tha Zoti
Koken time brigje-brigje
Ti moj flage embel, digje!
Tok pra mbetemi
Sa te tretemi

----------


## shigjeta

*Marshi i Barabbajt*

Allalla, o rezil e katil, allalla, 
Stroni udhën me hithr' e me shtok turfanda, 
Gumëzhit, o zinxhir e kamçik, baterma, 
Lehni, laro, kaba: Hosanna, Barabba! 

Tradhëtor, ti na nxive, na le pa atdhe, 
Ti na çthure, na çkule, na çduke çdo fe, 
Varfëri, poshtërsi, robëri ti na dhe, 
Derbeder, ujk e derr: Hosanna, Barabba! 

0 stërnip i Kainit, tepdil si bari, 
Ti na shtyp e na shtryth e ti gjakun na pi, 
Ti na ther e na grin e për qejf na bën fli; 
0 kokuth e lubi: Hosanna, Barabba! 

Në budrum, nëpër llom' e kufom' u-mallkofsh, 
Në skëterrën, katran e tiran, u-harbofsh, 
Me tam-tam e allarm' e me nëm' u-shurdhofsh, 
Në zëndan mbretërofsh: Hosanna, Barabba! 

0 i çgryer, i zhyer, i vyer për hu, 
Turp-e-ndot-kundërmonjës të krusen mbi gju 
Dallkaukët, kopukët e turmat pa tru, 
Zëmër-krund-e-gërdhu: Hosanna, Barabba! 

Allalla, o rezil e katil, allalla, 
Shtroni udhën me hithr' e me shtok turfanda, 
Gumëzhit, o zinxhir e kamçik, batërma, 
Lehni, laro, kaba: Hosanna, Barabba!

----------


## shigjeta

*Plak Topall dhe Ashik*

Dale, moj, se kam një fjalë, 
Se më rjedhin djersët valë; 
Dale, moj, se s'jam më djalë 
Dhe më s'ecënj dot. 


Dale, moj, se më kapite, 
Më këpute, më sfilite, 
Prite, moj, ashikun, prite 
Që të vjen me not. 


E arriva dhe ia thashë, 
Asnjë gur pa tundur s'lashë, 
Dhe mëgjunjazi i rashë, 
Ç'u mundova kot. 


Hapi gojën, dhe vajtova, 
Qenkam plakur, e kuptova, 
M'ardhi keq, po s'e mohova, 
Syri m'u-përlot. 


Dhe nga jeta u mërzita, 
Dhe nga lumi u vërvita 
Që të vdes, se u korita 
Dy-tri herë sot. 


Po ti, Zot, më ngushëllove 
Pas një tjatre më lëshove, 
Dhe nga mbytja më shpëtove, 
Lavdi paç, o Zot. 


Dale, moj, se kam një fjalë, 
Se më rrjedhin djersët valë; 
Dale, moj, se jam i çalë 
Dhe më s'ecënj dot.

----------


## shigjeta

*HYMNI I FLAMURIT*

O Flamur gjak, o flamur shkabë, 
O vënd e vatr' o nën' e babë, 
Lagur me lot, djegur me flagë, 
Flamur i kuq, flamur i zi. 

Fortesë shkëmbi tmerr tirani, 
S'të trëmp Romani, as Venecjani, 
As Sërp Dushani, as Turk Sulltani, 
Flamur i math për Vegjëli 

Flamur që lint Shën Kostandinin, 
Pajton Islamn' e Krishtërimin, 
Çpall midis feve vllazërimin, 
Flamur bujar për Njerëzi. 

Me Skënderben' u-lavdërove 
Dhe në furtun' i funtmi u-shove, 
Me Malon prapë lart vrapove, 
Yll i pavdekur për Liri. 

Sa shpesh pastaj për-dhe u-shtrive 
Me zjarr e zi u-ndeze u-nxive, 
Po çdo mizor me shpat' e grive, 
O fushë-kuq, o shkabë-zi. 

Përpjetë pri-e Shqipërinë, 
Përlintj'a shpirtin dhe fuqinë, 
Diell për vllanë, yrnek për fqinë 
Për botën ëndr' e qjell i ri.

----------


## shigjeta

*ESKILI*

Nga Prometheu i mberthyer

Hefesti me Perdhunen dhe Pahirin e sjellin Pometheun te lidhur mbi nje shkemb te Kafkasit.

PERDHUNA

Arrime tek mi larkmi cip i dheut, 
Ne mallet e pashkelur te skithise
Ti, pra, Hefest, pas urdherit ateror
Kete keqberes e mberthe mbi shkembin 
Dhe lidhe me vargonj te packeputur
Se lulen tende zjarrin kryemjeshter
Ta vodhi  ua fail njerezve
Keshtu mekatin e tmeruar lan
Meson ti ulet mbreterise Jovit
Dhe dore heq nga helm i njeridashjes

HEFESTI

Perdhune dhe Pahir, per ju te dy
Ndalim per porosin e Jovit ska
Po mua sme ben zemra ta mberthenj
Gjirine perendi mbi kete shkemb
Mjerisht jam i shtreguar ta zbatonj
Se nuk e shkel dot urdhrin ateror

(Prometheut)

O bir i mencur i Themides drejte
Pa dashur unaspak dhe ty pa dashur 
Do te mberthenj mbi kete shkemb te shkrete
Ku ske per te degjuar ze njeriu
Ku do te piqesh nene diellin
Ku diten do te prec notin e nates
Dhe naten vapen brymeshkrirese
Se do te pevelonje gjithene 
Mundimi i se keqes se tanishme
Se clirimtari yt ska lindur edhe
Keto ti solli vepr e njeridashjes
Si perendi, siu trembe perendise
Dhe njerezit pa mas i pasurove
Ketu, pra, u denove te qendrosh 
Tendrosur, gju pa epur dhe pafjetur
Ketu do te vajtosh me lot me kot
Se Jovi ska meshir e nuke zbutet
Cdo mbret i ri ne krye esht i ashper

_perktheu F. Noli_

----------


## Julius

*Sofokliu*

Sofokliu ishte budalla, 
Kur u mplak, edhe Kupidi e la, 
Tha: "Shpëtova nga një maskara!" 
Goja, pra, iu tha. 


Sofokliu nuk e kishte mirë: 
Plaku s'ka takat, po ka dëshirë, 
Gjalpë s'ka po ka një pus me hirrë, 
Furrë dhe trazirë. 


Kam Ferid Asllanin si shahit, 
Tetëdhjet' e pesë vjeç ashik: 
Amerika, Evropa u-çudit, 
Nuse desh kur vdiq! 


Flamurin që la e trashëgova, 
Nat' e ditë çupa, gra kërkova, 
Se ç'u batërdisa, se ç'u shova, 
Se ç'u përvëlova. 


Kur të vdes, dhe kur të më mbuloni, 
Çupa, gra, në varr mos më vajtoni. 
Do t'ju dua prapë, siç më doni. 
Dolla! Mos më zgjoni.

----------


## Julius

*KRISHTI ME KAMXHIKUN*

Në kështjellë t'atdheut, në tempull të fesë 
Janë shtruar sarafët') pa shpirt e pa besë, 
Tregëtojn' e gënjejnë, rrëmbejn' e sfrutojnë, 
Thon' ashtu Israelin e mbrojn' e shpëtojnë. 

Shtrembërojnë kanunet, i marrin në dorë, 
Dhe shkëlqejnë në kish' e në fron me kurorë, 
Vegjëlia për ta batërdisen dhe vriten 
Dhe kështu parasitët gjakpirës po rriten. 

Tradhëtori dinak, hipokrit e kusar 
Na u ngrit gjer në kulm, dhe u-bë kryetar; 
Nënë zgjedhën besnikët për vdekje lëngojnë, 
Se mëkat dhe mallkim kryengritjen kujtojnë. 

Çdo i shenjt' ideal, çdo shtëpi Perëndie 
Ishte bërë dyqan dhe pazar tregëtie: 
Kush fitonte më tepër, ay ishte usta, 
Dhe kush nukë plaçkitte ish krejt budalla. 

Kur e pa këtë zi dhe këtë erësirë, 
Krisht' i ëmbël u-ndes dhe u-bë i vështirë: 
Me kamçik e me fshikull sarafët i dboj, 
Dhe nga larot gjakpirës atdhen' e shpëtoj. 

Dhe Shën Pjetr' i gëzuar ahere i tha: 
"Ja tani e ke nisur tamam, or usta! 
Me kërbaç e me shpatë mi ne mbretëro, 
Dhe me forc' e pahir na çliro, na shpëto." 

"Je gabuar, o Krisht, që u ke predikuar, 
Se të marrët, të shurdhërit s'kanë dëgjuar; 
Ndreq kurrizin më parë, pastaj ndriço trurin. 
Se shpirt-robi s'çlirohet askurrë pa drurin." 

Jesu Krishti s' dëgjoj, dhe s'e mori vesh mikun. 
Dhe me lot i penduar e hodhi kamçikun, 
Dhe i tha: "S'e ka fajin kurrizi, po truri, 
Se lirin' e sjell drita e mëndjes, jo druri." 

"Merr-e prapë kamçikun, Shën Pjetri u- përgjeq, 
Se përndryshe kjo punë na del mos më keq. 
Përkëdhel' u kurrizin dhe do t'të besojnë, 
Vraj-i, shtypi, dhe shtrydhi, dhe do t'adhurojnë". 

Jesu Krishti s'dëgjoj, dhe s'e mori vesh mikun. 
Dhe s'u-unj përsëri që ta merrte kamçikun: 
Dhe e kapnë kamçikun sarafët për fenë, 
Dhe e shëmpnë çlironjësin, fen' e atdhenë.

----------


## Julius

*MARSHI I KRISHTIT*

Hosanna o çliro'njës, Mesi, hosanna! 
Shtroni udhën me lule, dafin' e hurma, 
Brohoritni trumbeta, timpane, zurna, 
Thirr e zbras, o gurmas: Hosanna, hosanna! 

Kryetrim, që lëfton, triumfon për atdhe, 
Shpëtimtar, kryemjek, kryeshenjt, kryefe, 
Pasuri, dhe liri, dhe fuqi ti na dhe, 
Lum e lum, Galile: Hosarma, hosanna! 

0 i bir i Davidit, i Miri Bari 
Ti na prin dhe na rrit në luath e vërri 
Ti na ruan, na mpron, dhe për ne bëhesh fli, 
0 Njeri-Perëndi: Hosanna, hosanna! 

Përmbi Dhe, përmi Fron, përmi Qjell u-bekofsh, 
Përmi djall dhe tiran, përmi Ferr mbretërofsh, 
Me pean dhe temjan, dhe këmban' u-këndofsh, 
Drit' e gas, rrofsh e qofsh: Hosanna, hosanna! 

0 i fort' o i urt' o i ëmbël Jesu, 
Plot me bes' e me shpresë të biem mi gju, 
T'adhurojmë me zëmër këtu e tehu, 
Gjithëkunt e pa funt: Hosanna, hosanna! 

Hosanna, o çlironjës, Mesi, hosanna! 
Shtroni udhën me lule, dafin' e hurma, 
Brohoritni trumbeta, timpane, zurna, 
Thirr e zbras, o gurmas: Hosanna, hosanna!

----------

